# Re homed fish ID please



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Hi all

Just rehomed this little man for a friend and unsure stay he is. Can anyone help please. Thanks


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Young Electric Blue Jack Dempsey.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Possible but I doubt it. Not a clue otherwise. How big?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

As originally stated, it's a juvenile electric blue JD.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

BC in SK said:


> Young Electric Blue Jack Dempsey.


+1.


----------

